# Can't find thread



## sotzo (Dec 14, 2007)

There was a thread going that was titled "rationalism and irrationalism"...OP in it was posted this week, but can't seem to find it. any thoughts?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f50/rationalism-irrationalism-27415/


----------



## sotzo (Dec 14, 2007)

Gratias


----------

